# Windows media player network sharing service



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Why does this "service" say it is "started" when it isn't?

-I am running a hardwired connection to my d-link wireless router

-xp2 home 

-wmp11 (recognizes "unknown" device(hr20))

-after about 2-6 songs in a Playlist it kicks out(back to sat).
--won't see my main computer until after I restart a "started" mpnss again!

(repeat initial problem)

Any Ideas?? num as rocks over here!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

jlancaster said:


> Why does this "service" say it is "started" when it isn't?
> 
> -I am running a hardwired connection to my d-link wireless router
> 
> ...


Which version of HR20 software are you running?
Are both the HR20 and the PC hardwired? (Just checking)
Does the PC still indicate that the services are running or do they need to be restarted each time too?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Running 0x108 on HR20. PC is running HME SP2. Both Viiv 1.5 and WMP 11 media sharing services running. Works great for about 15 min and then HR20 stops its connection with computer. A red button reset takes care of the problem. HR20 hooked up to a Linksys XBOX game adapter, which is acting as my wireless bridge. That is plugged into a standard 5 port hub along with my HR20, XBOX, and XBOX 360. All of which work. HR20 is set up to use static IP. HR20 peters out with either static IP or auto assigned IP. I think it is just a bug in the HR20 software.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

tibber said:


> Which version of HR20 software are you running?
> Are both the HR20 and the PC hardwired? (Just checking)
> Does the PC still indicate that the services are running or do they need to be restarted each time too?
> 
> ...


10B
yes
Yes still "started"
Only the service needs to be restarted.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> Running 0x104 on HR20. PC is running HME SP2. Both Viiv 1.5 and WMP 11 media sharing services running. Works great for about 15 min and then HR20 stops its connection with computer. A red button reset takes care of the problem. HR20 hooked up to a Linksys XBOX game adapter, which is acting as my wireless bridge. That is plugged into a standard 5 port hub along with my HR20, XBOX, and XBOX 360. All of which work. HR20 is set up to use static IP. HR20 peters out with either static IP or auto assigned IP. I think it is just a bug in the HR20 software.


No viiv 1.5 but same problem... Hey Strejcek try restarting "windows media player network sharing service" found in admin in control panel--admin services-:wmpnss

let me know if it works for you...is only a temp fix (another 15 min) no other big resets!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

You're welcome 

Next thing I'd do is check the PC's event viewer logs to see if there are entries for the failures. 

And several users have reported better luck by reloading WMP (or an update to WMP.)

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

jlancaster said:


> No viiv 1.5 but same problem... Hey Strejcek try restarting windows media player network sharing service found in admin in control panel--admin services-:wmpnss
> 
> let me know if it works for you...is only a temp fix (another 15 min) no other big resets!


That got it working again, however, it is not picking up all my music this time. And before the HR20 crapped out this time, I got a message saying my computer logged off. First time I saw that.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

tibber said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Next thing I'd do is check the PC's event viewer logs to see if there are entries for the failures.
> 
> ...


Tried that 3 times now...Still the same problem.
Thank You though!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

watch out for power management stuff too pc may try to sleep and disconnect.. I think I saw something special in the Viiv stuff about keeping it on during a sleep.. my file server has security cams on it too and therefor never sleeps and it has been working fine since thurs night...


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

houskamp said:


> watch out for power management stuff too pc may try to sleep and disconnect.. I think I saw something special in the Viiv stuff about keeping it on during a sleep.. my file server has security cams on it too and therefor never sleeps and it has been working fine since thurs night...


It has happened here at least 4 times tonight -no powerdown-

Keepem comming Please


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

the only problem i had is that i tried to load up 26gb of mp3s into wmp. the hr20can not see all that data at once and froze up everytime i would try to access it. i select only a few tracks for the wmp and it works like a charm.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Been going for about an hour now... the only thing I am doing is ff the end of the song and starting a new pictures in the background...picked right up after I left off!!
The only thing I can think is that it(hr20-dell) doesn't like ANY sort of pause in music or otherwise........what do I care if ice cicles form how much it may storm I Love DEAN
.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I got the logged off message twice today and the third time I had to try to get these devices back in sync got me really frustrated. RBR seemed to fix me last time.

How many "computers" does your HR20 see. mine sees two but they are really just two different profiles on the same PC.



Strejcek said:


> That got it working again, however, it is not picking up all my music this time. And before the HR20 crapped out this time, I got a message saying my computer logged off. First time I saw that.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Mixer said:


> I got the logged off message twice today and the third time I had to try to get these devices back in sync got me really frustrated. RBR seemed to fix me last time.
> 
> How many "computers" does your HR20 see. mine sees two but they are really just two different profiles on the same PC.


It sees the laptop only for me...
If I although if I ff a song at the end it continues to work.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

So you have to hit FWD at the end of every song in order to keep your going? Might be time for you to enroll in my "time to throw in the towel" thread

:lol:

Seriously thoughif I were you i would at least give Twonky or Tversity a try.



jlancaster said:


> It sees the laptop only for me...
> If I although if I ff a song at the end it continues to work.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

Mixer said:


> So you have to hit FWD at the end of every song in order to keep your going? Might be time for you to enroll in my "time to throw in the towel" thread
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Seriously thoughif I were you i would at least give Twonky or Tversity a try.


Its been going for at leaste 3 hrs


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

for u folks in the same boat(don't rock) a simple pause and a ff to the end of the song....does the trick


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Mixer said:


> So you have to hit FWD at the end of every song in order to keep your going? Might be time for you to enroll in my "time to throw in the towel" thread
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Seriously thoughif I were you i would at least give Twonky or Tversity a try.


If anyone has gotten TVersity to work I would love to hear from you. I can not get WMP11 to work on my XPHome Box.

Thanks.


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

I found that if I let 3 songs play all the way the "connection" will drop. During the last 30 seconds or so of the third song the "transport" will revert back to TV and when the song is over the channels audio starts. Restarting the wmpnss service will make it work again for 3 songs. There was nothing in the event viewer and I am using 0x108.


----------



## Snaxter (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone found a fix to the HR20 disconnecting after ~7 minutes? My setup works fine, except that it stops playing music and reverts to the SAT sound every 7 minutes. Any work arounds?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is a cut from another thread...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=762053#post762053

Compliments of JonW
DRM Failure

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, I've been following the forums for a long time but just registered to share something I discovered was stopping WMP from sharing my files on one of my PCs.

It turns out the culprit was a corrupted DRM configuration. No clue why, since I never used DRM, but here's how to tell if that's your problem and how to fix it:

Go to Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Event Viewer

and click the System Tab

Look for red X'd entries for WMPNetworkSvc. If you don't see any then ignore this post, otherwise read on ... double click one of the entries and see if you see this:

Quote:
A new media server was not initialized because WMCreateDeviceRegistration() encountered error '0xc00d2751'. The Windows Media DRM components on your computer might be corrupted. Verify that protected files play correctly in Windows Media Player, and then restart the WMPNetworkSvc service.

If you see that, then you've got the same problem I had.

Directions for locating, backing up, clearing out, backing up, and restoring your DRM info can be found at:

support.microsoft.com/kb/810422/

Just a few notes:

1) The DRM folder is commonly found at \Documents and Settings\All Users but I found mine via the registry setting and it turned out to be under \Windows\All Users

2) The contents in the DRM folder are hidden/system.

3) The upgrade button at //drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/Indivsite/en/indivit.asp won't work until the DRM folder has been cleaned out.

4) If you have active DRM licenses be sure to follow the instructions regarding backing up and restoring them.

Disable sharing, Re-enable it and the WMPNetworkSvc should hopefully startup cleanly and should detect your HR20.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thanks JonW


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I had a similar problem with my WMP11 so I went with twonkyvision. Works great!

Have since disabled the share from WMP11.


----------



## Snaxter (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks. 

I saw JonW's post, and didn't think it was related. I don't have any errors in my event viewer, so I didn't follow through with that post. However, I just went to the DRM license site and upgraded the DRM certificates.

I'm a bit shocked - it seems like the DRM upgrade actually worked. Weird, but I'll take it!

Thanks!


----------



## Snaxter (Dec 18, 2006)

oh - I take that back. I just didn't wait long enough. I just got the "logged off" message and the music stopped. 

I guess I'll give Twonky a shot.


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

It seems the best method at the moment to keep the music playing is to turn on a slideshow... the DRM fix isn't related.


----------



## boatbumm (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey, great catch! I was trying out Twonky because I couldn't get WMP11 to work. The DRM fix healed WMP11, so now I don't have to buy Twonky after all!

Thanks to all in this forum who contribute so much - and Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

boatbumm said:


> Hey, great catch! I was trying out Twonky because I couldn't get WMP11 to work. The DRM fix healed WMP11, so now I don't have to buy Twonky after all!
> 
> Thanks to all in this forum who contribute so much - and Happy Holidays to you!


Where did you get the music you are trying to put in your library? Was it ripped from a CD or was it downloaded from the Internet? The reason I ask is that I have only added copied CDs to my library so far and was wondering if the source of the music made any difference.


----------



## boatbumm (Aug 10, 2005)

billt1111 said:


> Where did you get the music you are trying to put in your library? Was it ripped from a CD or was it downloaded from the Internet? The reason I ask is that I have only added copied CDs to my library so far and was wondering if the source of the music made any difference.


I'm more interested in photos than music -- but I did successfully play a couple of ripped tunes. I've never downloaded tunes from the 'net. (Yeah, I know it's all the rage these days, but there's no iPod in our Christmas stocking this year!)


----------

